# Ethics in coyote hunting



## Jody Hawk (Jun 14, 2009)

Is there a such thing as ethics in dealing with these nuisances? I've read on here where someone was saying this ain't ethical or that ain't ethical. Someone said, "get yourself a real varmint gun" as opposed to a high powered deer rifle. I say 223 or 300 mag, just kill the darn things !!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 14, 2009)

shoot them


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 14, 2009)

as far as I'm concerned you could use a cannon if that would get rid of em more effectively!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2009)

in my eyes, ethics should be used when hunting ANY animal. just because a animal might be a  nuisance doesn't mean it should be treated with any less respect, or hunted with any less ethics, in my eyes.

but, thats just the way i see it, doesn't mean anyone has to agree with me.
i also see nothing wrong with useing a deer rifle, as long as you know you can make a quick and clean kill, and its legal, go for it.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jun 14, 2009)

In as far as u'd wanna make a quick, humane kill, yes. Other than that if ur following the hunting rules i'd say anything within that range is ethical. O yeah, there ain't no rules are there?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 14, 2009)

Hand grenades, claymores, mortars, Ma Deuce, -- all sound fair to me.


----------



## William Fivaz (Jun 14, 2009)

*Yotes*



slip said:


> in my eyes, ethics should be used when hunting ANY animal. just because a animal might be a  nuisance doesn't mean it should be treated with any less respect, or hunted with any less ethics, in my eyes.
> 
> but, thats just the way i see it, doesn't mean anyone has to agree with me.
> i also see nothing wrong with useing a deer rifle, as long as you know you can make a quick and clean kill, and its legal, go for it.



I gotta agree with Slip, just make a clean shot as with any game..respect....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2009)

No matter, long as it is a quick, clean kill. Nothin`, and I mean nothin`, deserves to suffer.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 14, 2009)

Agreed


----------



## shortround1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Is there a such thing as ethics in dealing with these nuisances? I've read on here where someone was saying this ain't ethical or that ain't ethical. Someone said, "get yourself a real varmint gun" as opposed to a high powered deer rifle. I say 223 or 300 mag, just kill the darn things !!!!


jodie. i think ethics and coyotes is aximoronic. if you are trying to be humaine, your good.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 15, 2009)

they deserve too be killed quick !... get em in the crosshairs an let the lead fly !!


----------



## redlevel (Jun 15, 2009)

Y'all don't know nothing about ethics.  According to the hog hunters, if you don't eat what you kill, it ain't ethical.

If they set a couple of rat traps and are successful, they make their wives cook 'em up some wharf rat stew for supper.

If y'all 'yote hunters really want to be ethical, and you really ain't got a taste for dog meat, you might try some of the Chinese or Korean restaurants.  They'll probably take 'em off your hands, and you won't have all that spoiled meat on your conscience.

'Scuse me now.  I've got to go gut a couple of armadillos.


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2009)

If I have been told here once I have been told here a thousand times.  Ethics are personal.  So what ever a person feels in his own personal belief is OK,  it is OK.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 15, 2009)

I've heard/read several times that when you see a pack of coyotes, to shoot the first one in the guts.  Supposedly, the others will hang around long enough for you to drop one or more of them before they all vacate the area.  Then, you can finish off the first one.  I've never had the opportunity to try it.

I would never do that on any game animal, but I have absolutely no respect for coyotes.  If I could find a way to treble hook em, poison em, snare em, etc without harming any non-coyotes, I'd be all for it.  My ethics about coyotes is to kill as many of them as I can any way possible.


----------



## injun joe (Jun 15, 2009)

I see coyotes as the fire ants of the animal world. I'm not sure why God put them on earth and I don't want to see them suffer unnecessarily but I would waterboard a coyote for information.


----------



## hevishot (Jun 15, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I've heard/read several times that when you see a pack of coyotes, to shoot the first one in the guts.  Supposedly, the others will hang around long enough for you to drop one or more of them before they all vacate the area.  Then, you can finish off the first one.  I've never had the opportunity to try it.
> 
> I would never do that on any game animal, but I have absolutely no respect for coyotes.  If I could find a way to treble hook em, poison em, snare em, etc without harming any non-coyotes, I'd be all for it.  My ethics about coyotes is to kill as many of them as I can any way possible.



hope you didn't believe that load of....I'm no fan of any animal suffering by "poison, treble hooking" or any other ignorant means of dealing with a problem....


----------



## Browning01 (Jun 15, 2009)

Agreed, even though a cat of mine was eatin by a coyote, I still dont think one should suffer.  My ethics usually are that I eat everything I kill, unless I am mounting it.  Otherwise I dont kill it.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jun 15, 2009)

Yota's aint no game species they are simply smart dogs out to get my deer. As I know of there are no certain regulations to kill one either. Most of the time I say nothing should suffer, but due to what there doing to my herd? All I'll say is kill'em how you want just be sure and KILL'EM.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jun 15, 2009)

A second note I got chased by a pack a month ago or so. You've read the articles about them dragging babies away and so on. You really worried about how they are killed? You put out bug poision don't you? Or you invite them inside?


----------



## christianhunter (Jun 15, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> No matter, long as it is a quick, clean kill. Nothin`, and I mean nothin`, deserves to suffer.



Absolutely!


----------



## christianhunter (Jun 15, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I've heard/read several times that when you see a pack of coyotes, to shoot the first one in the guts.  Supposedly, the others will hang around long enough for you to drop one or more of them before they all vacate the area.  Then, you can finish off the first one.  I've never had the opportunity to try it.
> 
> I would never do that on any game animal, but I have absolutely no respect for coyotes.  If I could find a way to treble hook em, poison em, snare em, etc without harming any non-coyotes, I'd be all for it.  My ethics about coyotes is to kill as many of them as I can any way possible.



Poison can affect the whole eco system.Even killing deer,turkey, etc; besides being illegal.Hooks of any sort,are unethical,and inhumane and it is illegal too.Even on an unprotected species.If you can't trap them,shoot them,or find someone who will.Then blame the animal rights activist,for what they did to the fur trade.Then you can blame us and the State for "urban Sprawl",where else are they going to go,they get bunched up with the deer.


----------



## Forkhorn (Jun 15, 2009)

1. Break no laws 2. Don't do anything that may negatively impact game species 3. Make a clean kill       Otherwise - KILL'EM ALL!!!


----------



## chase870 (Jun 15, 2009)

They are hard to kill otherwise we would see more kill pictures on the thread. Every thing I kill I kill quickly


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jun 16, 2009)

Just try to kill them quick,....... With anything or anyway you like,.

               Soak em in Bourbon


----------



## racermark27 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a friend that went hunting in AZ this past year and the guy that owened the land had such a problem that he got some shark hooks and hung meat from a tree on them and well you can picture what happened i hate them as much as the next guy but i would rather just shoot them.


----------



## hevishot (Jun 16, 2009)

Rip Steele said:


> A second note I got chased by a pack a month ago or so. You've read the articles about them dragging babies away and so on. You really worried about how they are killed? You put out bug poision don't you? Or you invite them inside?



...the dingo ate me baby..chased by a pack of 'em... it just gets better and better.


----------



## rdhood (Jun 16, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Is there a such thing as ethics in dealing with these nuisances? I've read on here where someone was saying this ain't ethical or that ain't ethical. Someone said, "get yourself a real varmint gun" as opposed to a high powered deer rifle. I say 223 or 300 mag, just kill the darn things !!!!



To the OP's point, there is nothing unethical about overkill.   An elephant gun would be perfectly ethical. A .50 BMG would be perfectly ethical.


----------



## jasonw (Jun 16, 2009)

Coyotes and ethical? What? In the same sentence? 

 'em all!!!!!


----------



## florida boy (Jun 17, 2009)

use good poison !


----------



## morris (Jun 17, 2009)

Saw where one was poisoned before it was like he ate hisself to sleep lying by a pile of scrap meat.  Didn't look like he suffered from anything but death.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 18, 2009)

Quick, clean kills


----------



## chambers270 (Jun 18, 2009)

injun joe said:


> I see coyotes as the fire ants of the animal world. I'm not sure why God put them on earth and I don't want to see them suffer unnecessarily but I would waterboard a coyote for information.



Now that has to be the best one liner I have read regarding yote hunting


----------



## Davexx1 (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't like to see any critter suffer but if you value your deer herd and expect or hope to ever have better deer hunting, you better kill as many coyotes as you can by any means possible.

If all hunters set out today to eradicate coyotes, it could not be done.  It is unlikely we could even make a dent in their population.  They are just too wary and smart.  We manage to kill one here and one there, but that is only a tiny percentage of the coyotes that exist and are breeding everywhere.

The truth and facts are that anywhere coyotes exists and flourish, the numbers of deer and other game animals and game birds begin to drop.  If you have coyotes and are seeing fewer deer every year, you should be able to figure out what is happening.  A coyote eats meat and has to hunt and kill every day or night or so to feed.  Multiply that times how many coyotes exists in your area times 360 days/nights a year and it represents a lot of critters that coyotes kill.  Frankly, I am surprised any new born fawn survives with so many coyotes out hunting all night.  We have seen coyotes chase and take down full grown healthy deer.  They are a serious threat to all forms of life in the woods and threaten our future deer hunting.  I will kill every coyote I see by any means possible.

Dave1


----------



## chase870 (Jun 21, 2009)

Davexx1 said:


> I don't like to see any critter suffer but if you value your deer herd and expect or hope to ever have better deer hunting, you better kill as many coyotes as you can by any means possible.
> 
> If all hunters set out today to eradicate coyotes, it could not be done.  It is unlikely we could even make a dent in their population.  They are just too wary and smart.  We manage to kill one here and one there, but that is only a tiny percentage of the coyotes that exist and are breeding everywhere.
> 
> ...



I dont understand why every deer hunter doesnt hunt them in the off season. I hunt them every chance I get even on property I dont deer hunt. Not only does it help reduce the number of yotes it sharpens your skills as well


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 21, 2009)

One man's ethics is another man's moral abomination.  I trap coyotes, but then again I trap other animals too.  Talk to some houndsmen and what I do is unethical.  Ethics are such a subjective subject that you are never gonna have an agreement on certain fields of endevores and ethics.  I personally don't feel you need to kill them all especially when it comes to protecting deer, in most parts of the state, we have too many deer.  I will hunt them at times, but I only do it when the fur is prime, I don't do it during the spring time simply cause there might be pups out there and whether you like them or not, it ain't right.  I have raised a coyote pup (I don't think what we have are strickly coyotes though, as stated in other threads on other boards, I think what we have is as much red wolf as coyote) and they actually make neat pets.


----------



## florida boy (Jun 21, 2009)

parvo works better than poison


----------



## shortround1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Forkhorn said:


> 1. Break no laws 2. Don't do anything that may negatively impact game species 3. Make a clean kill       Otherwise - KILL'EM ALL!!!


i guess fish oil and sponges, deer meat and steel leaders would be pushing the envelope?


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jun 21, 2009)

I think we should trap some inject them with some kind of disease they could give to each other and let all the sucker's die


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2009)

bearhunter39 said:


> I think we should trap some inject them with some kind of disease they could give to each other and let all the sucker's die





There`s already several diseases that help. Heartworms, parvo, and distemper, come to mind right off.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 21, 2009)

The only reason I'd buy a varmint rifle would be to be able to hit them further away.

Kill them quick and clean, but kill them!

For the trapper, catch all you can. I seen them run packs of beagles off to steal their rabbit. Dogs whimpering or growling and looking out into the night. Primary reason I dont run at night during summer anymore.


----------



## shortround1 (Jun 22, 2009)

bearhunter39 said:


> I think we should trap some inject them with some kind of disease they could give to each other and let all the sucker's die


that is being done as we speak. its called parvo, it takes its toll on yotes.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i know parvo will do it but they sure seem to be getting to be more and more of them, don't seem like it's hurting the population any


----------



## Mark K (Jun 25, 2009)

I'ld like to see this posted out west. My uncles have ranches in NM and have hired professional shooters in helos to help out with the coyote problems in the past. Poison didn't work well enough for them. They say they don't have that bad of a problem unless the rabbits are in short supply (bubonic plague). From some of their stories, the gut shot theory works.


----------



## pilot teacher (Jun 27, 2009)

The deader the bedder! And by any means, from pea shooter to gattling gun.


----------



## bwarren2 (Jun 30, 2009)

Forget the ethics just kill the yotes.


----------



## gonefishin' (Aug 2, 2009)

any preferences on hook size or flavor of laced meat?


----------



## gonefishin' (Aug 2, 2009)

also how high off the ground would you say , 3 ft? 4 ft?


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 2, 2009)

hevishot said:


> ...the dingo ate me baby..chased by a pack of 'em... it just gets better and better.


well heavy i don't know bout u but i have been hunting for a while and have been stalked by 2 packs of yotes a 4 groups of ferral dogs. if u are on the ground at dark, dragging out your deer and the  critters want it worse than u do, it will make you change perspective.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 2, 2009)

Kill 'em all and let the BUZZARDS sort'em out!!!!!!!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 2, 2009)

Rip Steele said:


> Yota's aint no game species they are simply smart dogs out to get my deer. As I know of there are no certain regulations to kill one either. Most of the time I say nothing should suffer, but due to what there doing to my herd? All I'll say is kill'em how you want just be sure and KILL'EM.



Only hunting regulation that applies to 'yote huntin' in Georgia is if you hunt them at night, you ain't supposed to use more than a 6v light.


----------



## ylhatch (Aug 3, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> well heavy i don't know bout u but i have been hunting for a while and have been stalked by 2 packs of yotes a 4 groups of ferral dogs. if u are on the ground at dark, dragging out your deer and the  critters want it worse than u do, it will make you change perspective.



bigfoot,his prt blk panther,and the boogieman stalked me around one time.oh and a dingo


----------



## moodman (Aug 4, 2009)

Lots of oponions


----------



## Ytka (Aug 4, 2009)

I see this in kind of the same way I see poisonous snakes. I don't understand why people hate them for being what they were put here to be, especially those people that are hardcore bible beaters. God put it here to do what you hate it for doing. If you need to kill them, so be it. There's no reason to feel that much hate for an animal though.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 4, 2009)

Ethics when killing things is an interesting concept and means whatever each individual chooses to have it mean.  

Imagine yourself in the wild, unarmed, and weakened to the point that you could not defend yourself.  if you are encountered by a band of hungry coyotes, they will begin to eat and you will die whenever they have eaten something vital.  There is nothing unethical about this to the coyote.

I believe in killing quickly anything that I kill if possible.  Still, I will take a snap shot at a coyote just like I will at a rat.  If I can finish it quickly, good, if not, I hope I put the round in a spot that will eventually kill it.  I would do the same for a person trying to harm me or my family, but I would not do that to a deer.

Ethics are funny things and very personal.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 4, 2009)

Ytka said:


> I see this in kind of the same way I see poisonous snakes. I don't understand why people hate them for being what they were put here to be, especially those people that are hardcore bible beaters. God put it here to do what you hate it for doing. If you need to kill them, so be it. There's no reason to feel that much hate for an animal though.



God didn't put yotes in Georgia... From my understanding, MAN did...


----------



## smitty8765 (Aug 4, 2009)

Bang Bang shoot em up!!!!!


----------



## Ytka (Aug 4, 2009)

Browtine said:


> God didn't put yotes in Georgia... From my understanding, MAN did...



Ok, so they were transplanted and filled the void left by the red wolf. Would it make you feel any better if wolves were doing whatever it is that makes you hate them?


----------



## smitty8765 (Aug 4, 2009)

Bang-Bang....shoot em again he's gettin up..........bang!!!!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 4, 2009)

Ytka said:


> Ok, so they were transplanted and filled the void left by the red wolf. Would it make you feel any better if wolves were doing whatever it is that makes you hate them?



No, but I'd sure kill 'em if it were legal.


----------



## luv2drum (Aug 5, 2009)

Well man has caused most of the problems by disrupting the natural order of things, we exterminated species that competed with or prayed on livestock, and we introduced species that are not native to areas and caused all sorts of problems.  As far as ethics, use what you want as long as it is legal and does not cause the animal to suffer. Just my .02.


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 5, 2009)

ah humbug. i am tired of this thread and jody u shouldn't have started this crap in the first place. man card revoked for 3 minutes, times up! their is one thing that bugs me about this, while we can let a illegal immigrant take our deer, turkeys, small dogs and katz. i think if u find a way to take these poachers out, and don"t harm other wildlife, take your best shot.


----------



## Boot (Aug 14, 2009)

I want to get rid of some 'yotes at our hunting land. I got the part about the light has to be 6v, but is it legal to shoot coyotes off of a gut pile during deer season? Whats the rules on bait?


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> There`s already several diseases that help. Heartworms, parvo, and distemper, come to mind right off.



Rabies is working on them too


----------



## injun joe (Aug 14, 2009)

Bait is good Boots. Plant a 4X4 and wire your deer carcasses to it. Makes a great yote "resting" area.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 21, 2009)

As long as it don't include using poison or road shooting it's pretty much a go. 

T


----------



## Throwback (Aug 21, 2009)

Boot said:


> I want to get rid of some 'yotes at our hunting land. I got the part about the light has to be 6v, but is it legal to shoot coyotes off of a gut pile during deer season? Whats the rules on bait?



Only illegal to shoot game animal or game bird over bait. They're not considered either.  


T


----------

